# harvesting lower branches?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 1, 2007)

is it ok to harvest a branch for a sample, the lower branches on my plant are WAY more mature than the cola will it slow the bud growth down if i do that or put the plant in to shock? its about 7ft tall indoor sativa been a hard grow


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

The rule of thumb is to never cut more than 30% of the plant at one time to avoid stressing her and setting back the harvest date.  So, if you are seeing buds you would like to chop, go for it.  This will also have all of the plants available energy going into making the remainder of the existing buds fatter.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 1, 2007)

ahhh sketch are you 100% positive choppin off a branch with not that many leaves or bud wont set back the harvest date?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Wait for a second opinion man... and we will both find out


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 1, 2007)

i hope my opinion counts because i do agree with DL. as long as you dont take to much off the plant it will be ok. Id suggest just taking enough to get you high and test it out, since that is what you wanna do. you got any pics of it?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 1, 2007)

oooo yes its got just a week or 2 left i hope... the trichs near the middle are about %5 amber rest cloudy and the cola all cloudy i pinched a piece off this morrning and it got me SOOOO dam high it was all psycho high no body high lasted 3 hrs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















by the way rocker and DLtoker form the looks of it how much longer do u all think? trichs are 5% amber rest cloudy im waiting untill 20% amber


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

What strain is it?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 1, 2007)

i wish i could tell you my buddy gave me a seed from a good sack he bought for a bowl of krip, so id do anything 2 find out what strain it is i can tell its sativa it has a deep skunky smell i smoked it and it gave me a intense psycho high not 2 much of body high but thats becase all the trichs are cloudy


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

I was thinking it was leaning sativa... Harvest could be a few weeks away still.  Just keep an eye on the trichs.


----------

